# Lyft shared ride tips - who tipped?



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Is there a way to determine which of the multiple passengers tipped on a Lyft shared ride?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> Is there a way to determine which of the multiple passengers tipped on a Lyft shared ride?


------
Not that I know of. The ride fare is not broken down to cost per pax.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> Is there a way to determine which of the multiple passengers tipped on a Lyft shared ride?


Yes. Under the fare for each rider there will be a tip added.

Rider 1 Fare + tip

Rider 2 Fare + tip

Nothing will be displayed if there is no tip.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Yes. Under the fare for each rider there will be a tip added.
> 
> Rider 1 Fare + tip
> 
> ...


Nope, that's not how the current Android version of the app works to my knowledge. If it were, I wouldn't have posted this.

It's not even in the fare breakdown page ...


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Yes. Under the fare for each rider there will be a tip added.
> 
> Rider 1 Fare + tip
> 
> ...


---------------------
Sorry but that is not correct. 
If a driver has a Shared ride but only one pickup, yes, of course the tip will show. 
If a driver has a shared ride with two or more pax, the app does not show which passenger tipped and nor does it show what each pax paid.


----------

